# Brittany Ferries Property owners club



## Lawrence brown (May 24, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knows anything about this?
The website promises "up to" 30% savings in return for a £100 registration fee and £100 a year membership fee.
I just wondered if there was any real benefit? I would hate to pay £200 to find out I have to make 9 trips (eg) a year to save money!


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

We I used it as a guest of a member, and iirc it saved me about £28 off a Santander Portsmouth sailing.


----------

